# Cube Acid 2011 Gabel tauschen



## Plastekasper (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Forum,

erstmal ein herzliches Hallo in die Runde, dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier und ich freue mich (wie in jedem Forum) hier sein zu dÃ¼rfen und hoffe auf nettes "Geschreibsel".

Ich habe mir letzte Woche, nachdem ich mich entschlossen habe, mein Scott Purgatory in Rente zu schicken, fÃ¼r ein neues Cube Acid 2011 grey/green entschieden.
Leider bin ich nach den ersten Kilometern schwer enttÃ¤uscht von der verbauten Rockshox Dart 3 Poploc, die ist echt mies, das merk sogar ich als Laie.
Nun hab ich mich entschieden, die Gabel aufzurÃ¼sten (ja ich weiÃ, hÃ¤tte gleich ein besseres Rad kaufen sollen... aber wenn man nicht so die Ahnung hat, dann ist die kurze Testfahrt im Laden einfach zu kurz). Der HÃ¤ndler hat mir inkl. RÃ¼cknahme der alten Gabel fÃ¼r 250 â¬ eine Recon SL angeboten. Der Preis schlieÃt ein die Gabel einbaufertig fÃ¼r mich zu machen, ich muÃ also nur noch die alte Gabel ausbauen und die neue reinschrauben.

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob das ein guter Preis und eine gute Gabel ist, oder euch um Empfehlungen bitten, was ich sonst unternehmen sollte. Bitte bedenkt bei euren Empfehlungen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich bei einer eventuellen Bestellung einer anderen Gabel noch zu unternehmen habe. Ich habe mal nebenbei gehÃ¶rt, dass die Gabel gekÃ¼rzt werden und eine ominÃ¶se Gabelkralle eingebaut werden muss.

Ich fahre vorwiegend StraÃe, befestigte Wege, Waldwege und leichtes GelÃ¤nde, bis jetzt noch keine hÃ¤rteren Sachen. Was nicht ist, kann aber noch kommen, ich will nicht wirklich viel ausschlieÃen.

Ich sag schonmal vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Hilfe!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Heiko


----------



## decline (1. Oktober 2010)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nebenbei gehört, dass die Gabel gekürzt werden und eine ominöse Gabelkralle eingebaut werden muss.



Da hast du richtig gehört. Aber warum beschäftigt dich das, wenn der Händler die Gabel eh fix und fertig in dein Rad einbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (1. Oktober 2010)

Na einbauen tut der die nicht, der ist 400 km entfernt von mir. Aber den grundsätzlichen Einbau bekomm ich schon hin, das ist kein Thema. ich habs halt noch nie mit ner neuen Gabel gemacht.

Beschäftigen tut mich das, weil ich zum einen wissen will, ob das Angebot gut ist und ob es Alternativen gibt, die günstiger sind. Ich kann ja die Gabel auch bei ebay verhökern und ne neue kaufen.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## decline (1. Oktober 2010)

ok, sorry! hab mich verlesen... 

Wäre ich an deiner Stelle, so würde ich die Gabel selbst bei ebay reinstellen und verkaufen. Hast du keinen alternativen Radladen in deiner Nähe, wo du dir ne Gabel kaufen kannst? Ich denke du kannst dir sicher noch ein paar Euro sparen, wenn du nicht auf das Angebot deines Händlers eingehst. Zur Gabel kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich ihr Fahrverhalten nicht kenne.


----------



## Plastekasper (1. Oktober 2010)

Doch schon, Radläden gibts in Nürnberg und Umgebung genug. Nur muss ich erstmal wissen nach was ich fragen soll.
Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die empfohlene Recon SL auch nicht viel taugt? Welche taugt denn was?

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Vincy (2. Oktober 2010)

250â¬ fÃ¼r eine Recon SL sind zu teuer, fÃ¼r den Preis bekommst du eine bessere Reba SL.
Ne Recon SL bekommt man schon fÃ¼r ca 170â¬.  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a35607/recon-sl-solo-air-100mm-schwarz-mit-remote-option.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a35602/reba-sl-dualair-100mm-weiss-rot-mit-remote-option.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a35605/reba-sl-dualair-100mm-weiss-mit-remote-option.html


----------



## Plastekasper (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke für eure Vorschläge und Tipps. Ich hab mir jetzt im örtlichen Laden eine Reba SL mit Poplock bestellt. Die längen mir dann auch den Schaft ab usw.
Kostet 299  in schwarz.

Mal sehen wie ich die finde dann...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## mi2 (11. Oktober 2010)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie ich die finde dann...
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko


 Besser als die dart bestimmt


----------



## CubePhil (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die Reba getestet hast schreib mir mal deine Meinung dazu , denn ich hab das gleich Prob ! Nur ich fahre ein LTD Pro 2010 !
Hab mir auch die Reba angeschaut aber auch noch die 
Magura Menja 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a36791/menja-100-dlo-firm-disc-weiss.html
oder wenn es eine Federgabel gibt die ihr empfehlen könnt die im Budget 
von 500Euro liegt lassts mich wissen ! 

Thx Phil
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k714/a14922/32-f100-rl-disc-remote-weiss-2010.html


----------



## Plastekasper (16. Oktober 2010)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Wenn du die Reba getestet hast schreib mir mal deine Meinung dazu , denn ich hab das gleich Prob ! Nur ich fahre ein LTD Pro 2010 !
> Hab mir auch die Reba angeschaut aber auch noch die
> Magura Menja
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a36791/menja-100-dlo-firm-disc-weiss.html
> ...



Hi Phil,

hab am Donnerstag die Reba eingebaut, bin aber erst heute dazu gekommen, die Gabel mal richtig Probe zu fahren.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht 100%ig mit der Einstellung zufrieden, kann aber soweit sagen, dass die Reba im Vergleich zur Dart 3 eine wirkliche Offenbarung ist! Wahnsinn wie die anspricht, im Gegensatz dazu fühlt soch die Dart wie eine Starrgabel an. Bei Sprüngen und so merkt man zwar keinen großen Unterschied, wohl aber im Wald usw. über Wurzeln und dergleichen. Ich muss weniger als halb soviel arbeiten, wenn der Pfad unwegsamer wird als vorher, der Lenker ist viel ruhiger.
Ich kann dir also nur dazu raten, die Gabel zu tauschen!

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## CubePhil (2. November 2010)

Hi Heiko also ich hab die Gabel jetzt auch getauscht nur ich hab mich für eine Magura Durin Sl entschieden 1. Ist sie ein gutes Stück leichter als die Reba und 2. hab ich sie zum super preis bekommen also nahm ich die ! Nach den ersten Tests  muss ich sagen wie du schon sagts das ist wirklich eine Offenbarung und ich kann die Gabel wirklich jeden empfehlen !
Die nächsten Tage gibts mal Fotos ! 
Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Just-in (10. März 2011)

Hey, 

Ist zwar schon länger her aber wo bleiben die Foto´s ? 

Gruß


----------



## Plastekasper (10. März 2011)

Fotos - Schau mal in meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen rein, da ist meins aktuell drin.


----------

